# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  هل يوجد قراءة برفع لفظ الجلالة فى قوله تعالى ((إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء ))؟؟!!

## أبو نور المصرى

؛؛؛؛ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛؛؛؛؛




ماهى أوجه القراءات المعروفة فى الآية  ((إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء )) ؟؟؟ وهل تصح القراءة برفع لفظ الجلالة ؟؟؟ وما صحة نسبة القول بالرفع للإمام أبى حنيفة وغيره من السلف على ماهو مذكور عند الزمخشرى ؟؟؟؟ 

أرجو التوضيح من إخواننا واستيفاء الأقوال فى وجوه قراءات الآية مع تفسيرها ودمتم فى رعاية الله ؛؛؛؛

----------


## أبو نور المصرى

هل من مجيب ؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

لا يوجد في القراءات العشر المتواترة من قرأ هذه الآية برفع لفظ الجلالة.    هذا من ناحية الثبوت، وأما من ناحية المعنى فهو أيضا لا يصح؛ لأننا اذا جعلنا لفظ الجلالة مرفوع، فيكون الله هو الفاعل، وهذا لا يجوز أن تنسب الخشية لله عز وجل.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قال الإمام ابن الجزري في النشر 1 : 16 :
(القسم الثالث: مما نقله غير ثقة كثير مما في كتب الشواذ مما غالب إسناده ضعيف كقراءة ابن السميفع وأبي السمال وغيرهما في (ننجيك ببدنك) (ننحيك): بالحاء المهملة، و(لتكون لمن خلفك آية) بفتح سكون اللام، وكالقراءة المنسوبة إلى الإمام أبي حنيفة رحمه الله التي جمعها أبو الفضل محمد بن جعفر الخزاعي، ونقلها عنه أبو القاسم الهذلي وغيره؛ فإنها لا أصل لها، قال أبو العلاء الواسطي: إن الخزاعي وضع كتابا في الحروف نسبه إلى أبي حنيفة فأخذت خط الدارقطني وجماعة أن الكتاب موضوع لا أصل له. قلت: وقد رويت الكتاب المذكور، ومنه: (إنما يخشى اللهُ من عباده العلماءَ) برفع الهاء ونصب الهمزة، وقد راج ذلك على أكثر المفسرين، ونسبها إليه، وتكلف توجيهها، وإن أبا حنيفة لبريء منها).

----------


## فتى تميم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.،
لعلك تقصد بذلك الموقف الذي قرأ به الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي الآية أثناء خطابه 
وذلك برفع لفظ الجلالة ونصب العلماء 
1.لاتوجد في القراءات العشر المتواترة مايدل على ذلك.
2.ذكرت هذه القراءة عن عمر بن عبدالعزيز وابن سيرين وابن حيوة 
وورود ذلك في تفاسير النسفي، والبيضاوي، والألوسي، والزمحشري.
3.ذكر الإمام الزركشي في كتابه البرهان في علوم القرآن 
أنها من القراءات الشاذة
4. فسروا ذلك أن المراد بخشية الله للعلماء تبجيلهم وتعظيمهم لا خشية خوف
كماذكر ذلك الرئيس مرسي

----------


## محمد نور س

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهروى عن عمر بن عبد العزيز أنه قرأ *﴿*إِنَّما يَخْشَى اللهُ*﴾* رفعا و *﴿*الْعُلَماءَ*﴾* نصبا، وهو اختيار أبي حنيفة على معنى يعلم اللّه، وقيل: يختار، والقراءة الصحيحة ما عليه العامة.([1])
 قراءة العامة على تقديم المفعول به ﴿ اللهَََ﴾ وتأخير الفاعل ﴿ العلماءُُُ﴾ ((لأن المقصود حصر الفاعلية)) ([2])
وقراءة عمر بن عبدالعزيز  قال أبو حيان في نسبتها له ((وقد رأينا كتبا في الشواذ ، ولم يذكروا هذه القراءة ، وإنما ذكرها الزمخشري([3]) ، وذكرها عن أبي حيوة أبو القاسم يوسف بن جبارة في كتابه الكامل.)) ([4])وقال ابن الجزري فيها ((إِنَّهَا لَا أَصْلَ لَهَا ... وَقَدْ رَاجَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى أَكْثَرِ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ وَنَسَبَهَا إِلَيْهِ وَتَكَلَّفَ تَوْجِيهَهَا ، وَإِنَّ أَبَا حَنِيفَةَ لَبَرِيءٌ مِنْهَا)) ([5])وذكرها السيوطي في مثال ما نقله غير ثقة وهو كثير في كتب الشواذ ،مما غالب إسناده ضعيف قال: ((كالقراءة المنسوبة إلى الإمام أبي حنيفة التي جمعها أبو الفضل محمد بن جعفر الخزاعي ونقلها عنه أبو القاسم الهذلي)) ([6]) ونقل ما كتب عن كتاب الكامل فقال :(( وقد كتب الدارقطني وجماعة بأن هذا الكتاب موضوع لا أصل له))([7])وذكرها الدكتور صبحي الصالح في القراءات الموضوعة وهي : ((ما ينسب إلى قائله من غير أصل مثال ذلك القراءات التي جمعها محمد بن جعفر الخزاعي، ونسبها إلى أبي حنيفة)) ([8])
وتوجيه هذه القراءة - لو ثبتت-: ((على أن الخشية مستعارة للتعظيم فإن المعظم يكون مهيبا)) ([9])

*([1])**الكشف والبيان - [8 / 105]*

*([2])* * تفسير أبي السعود [7 /151]*

*([3])**الكشاف [3 /611]*

*([4])* * تفسير البحر المحيط [9 /31]،* 

*([5])* * النشر في القراءات العشر [1 /16]*

*([6])* * الإتقان في علوم القرآن للسيوطي [2 /500] ت : مركز الدراسات القرآنية .مجمع الملك فهد . الطبعة الأولى.* 

*([7])* *السابق نفسه*

*([8])* * مباحث في علوم القرآن [ص257 ] دار العلم للملايين .الطبعة الرابعة والعشرون . يناير 2000*

*([9])* * تفسير البيضاوي** [4 /418]*

----------


## الراهب السلفى

راجع هذا الرابط فلعل فيه الاجابة الشافية
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/tafsir33740/

----------

